# Sexing Long-Fin Rams **Pics of my own added**



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Any experts out there that can aid me in figuring out the sex of my long fin GBR's? Is it any different than sexing regular GBR's? I have four but am almost 95% sure that they are all males. I'm going by the fact that none have pinkish belly hues....but altogether I maybe goin at it all wrong. I would luv to hear from the GBR Guru himself...aka(Richard)!!


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Don't understand why this thread didn't pop up in New Posts??


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, well i ain't Richard but Males are long and slender & Females are short and plump. it's easy to tell them apart sounds like you got all males. Cheers


----------



## fish dork (Apr 21, 2010)

Pics? Sometimes it is hard to tell.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Will upload at some point today...after the water change.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Pics added although one is kinda blurry....


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice looking males you got there. as i said they are easy to tell apart, i goggled rams, then clicked pics. here is one i found. not the best angle but easy to see the difference. if the pic was from the front you would be able to see the female has a round body. Cheers


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thanx Scherb....I figured they were males too...now to find a few females to mix up the crew of all males...thinkin of goin out to look around but just wanted to know what or how to tell em apart...so look for roundish plumper ones to be females?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes. once you see a female it will be obvious. one thing though, if your rams pair off and try to breed, the male will not tolerate any other males around. maybe if your tank if really big you might be ok. i tried to run to pairs in my 55g it was not good i lost 2 males and a female due to bullying. down to one male one female. they just chased them to death  . Cheers


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Awww well I hope that doesn't happen to me...sorry bout ur luck...or that of the bullied on Rams....


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

First off, those are some nice long finned GBR's! From doing my homework,and looking it up in my dwarf cichlid book males have no black on their pelvic fins-no blue sheen around the black marking on their body near their dorsal fin-the dorsal and anal fins are more developed/elongated and have a pointy edge-male is bigger than female body wise.Females are smaller in size-have more pink pigmentation in the ventral region-fins(dorsal) are not that developed-more rounded tail fin-blue sheen on the black marking-and black stripes on their pelvic fins.Hope this helps,got me thinking now of adding some to jmy setup


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Yes they are beautiful...however, would luv to get my hands on some females.


----------

